# eclipse startet nicht unter Vista 64



## air_canada (25. Apr 2007)

Habe seit knapp 2 Wochen nun Vista 64 bit. Läuf soweit auch alles wunderbar. Lediglich eclipse verweigert seinen Dienst.
Ich habe das JDK 6_01 installiert und in den Path mit aufgenommen. Eclipse habe ich in der Version 3.3M6 (die ja unter Vista laufen soll) in einem anderen Verzeichnis als Programme installiert.

Beim Starten erhalte ich die folgende Meldung (siehe Screenshot).

Auch die Einstellungen Kompatibilitätsmodus Win XP SP2 und alle Fenstermanager aus half nichts.

Weiß jemand Rat? Wäre um jede Hilfe dankbar!


----------



## AlArenal (25. Apr 2007)

Erinnere mich mal heute Abend dran, wenn ich daheim bin. Da habe ich auch ein 64er Vista auf dem PC, allerdings versuche ich mich derzeit noch davor zu drücken es groß zu nutzen, weil es mir ehrlich gesagt an allen Ecken und Enden auf den Pin geht


----------



## byte (25. Apr 2007)

Versuch mal die letzte Release Version. M6 ist ja ein Milestone.

3.2 lief z.b. bei mir unter Vista 64, allerdings kam es gelegentlich zu Abstürzen.


----------



## kama (25. Apr 2007)

Hallo,

ist die JRE denn auch 64 Bit ? 

Und das Eclipse auch? Das sieht nämlich nicht so aus..

MfG
karl Heinz Marbaise


----------



## Lacos (25. Apr 2007)

Hi ich hatte das gleiche Problem.. 
Es liegt an der JRE , die hast du wahrscheinlich so wie ich in der 64-bit Version heruntergeladen und installiert.

Eclipse beinhaltet allerdings viel von diesem "SWT Zeugs" und dieses läuft nur mit einer 32-bit JRE..

Es ist angedacht, Eclipse/SWT demnächst anzupassen. Wann das allerdings passiert, steht noch in den Sternen.


----------



## Illuvatar (25. Apr 2007)

Also ich hab Vista x64, ne 64bit-JRE, und Eclipse rennt prächtig.


----------



## air_canada (25. Apr 2007)

Die JRE ist auf jeden Fall die 64 bit Variante. Bei Eclipse habe ich deshalb den Milestone6 runtergeladen, weil es hieß, die würde super unter Vista laufen. Welche Version von Eclipse sollte ich denn da downloaden? Soweit ich weiß handelt es sich um eine 32bit. Eine 64bit Version habe ich nicht gefunden.


----------



## Illuvatar (25. Apr 2007)

Also ich hab ein "eclipse-SDK-3.2.1-win32-x86_64" installiert.
Außerdem


> java version "1.6.0_01"
> Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_01-b06)
> Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (build 1.6.0_01-b06, mixed mode)


----------



## air_canada (27. Apr 2007)

Vielen Dank, die von Dir angegebene eclipse-Version läuft.
Nun muss ich nur noch meine SWT-Anwendungen zum Laufen bringen...


----------

